# App crash bei leere Zeile



## wer112 (29. Nov 2022)

Bis lang lief es einwandfrei. Nach dem ich es deinstalliert hatte, war plötzlich ein  Fehler, der eigentlich kein Fehler war, da es ja am Anfang problemlos funktionierte.
Es wurde in der Fragment Steuerung die Zeile 113 Makiert.

Damals hatte ich da den Code:

```
menufarbeaktiv = Color.parseColor(menuFarbeAktiv);
         menufarbedeaktiv = Color.parseColor(menuFarbeDeaktiviert);
```

Ich habe es anschließend auskommentiert, aber es hat trotzdem auf den auskommentierten Code gezeigt.

Danach habe ich den Code gelöscht, wo anschließend nixs mehr in der Zeile stand(Zeile 113 war komplett leer).

Wiso crasht die App bei 113, wenn da nixs steht? Im unterem Error fand, es lag am Color... Aber da der Code ja nicht mehr da war, wiso zeigt Android dies immer nch an?

Habe .idea gelöscht, sowie ein speziellen Neustart, aber immer wieder erscheint die Meldung, als Berfuf sich AS auf den Alten Code, den ich ja gelöscht hatte.

Wie kann ich es beheben, damit der nicht mehr draufzeigt?


----------



## Jw456 (29. Nov 2022)

versuche mal ein "Rebuild Projekt"

Ohne zusammenhängenden Code und genaue Fehler Angabe kann man hier wenig sagen.


----------

